# ugprading injectors.. why fuel management?



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

I am still a little fuzzy. im upgrading my injectors, (for turbo purpose's).. but why would i need to get a whole fuel system re-programed?.. someone help me understand.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

getting it reprogrammed keeps the car idling ride. if u dont reprogram it somehow through either jim wolf or a piggy ack system, the injectors wont flow correctly and you can end up messing up things.


----------



## Iczer200sx (May 23, 2002)

in terms of the injectors itself, for example imagine at idle your stock injectors are held open from some time duration. if the bigger injectors that say have bigger holes in them to supply more volume, are held open for that same time duration at idle, it would squirt out more fuel, thus a rich condition. you'd have to tell the ecu to open up the injectors for a shorter period of time to achieve a better air/fuel mixture.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

but what about the system pressure, don't you also need to upgrade the fuel pump to supply more for force induced puposes??


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

which also coincides with the fuel pressure regulator, for rail pressure, right??


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

yes. upgrade the fuel pump and you will be ensuring your injectors are having enough fuel pushed into them. Fuel pressure regulator helps to not have crazy fuel rail pressures which can be very unsafe.


----------

